
How to Do 90% of What Plugins Do (With Just Vim) - tambourine_man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA2WjJbmmoM&app=desktop
======
e-sushi
Same link as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12645282)
makes me wonder if this youtube vid is being spammed by socket puppets. Sure
feels like it when I look at the nicks…

~~~
dozzie
Why is that? Is it that surprising that two different people (just two!)
stumbled upon the same video, possibly from the same source? And neither of
the submitters seems like a sock puppet account, both having hundreds of karma
points.

